# Halloween circus horse costume



## stingerscricket (Oct 3, 2011)

So my horse Cricket and I have a fun show coming up with a costume class and I already decided I'm going to dress her up as a circus horse since shes a big, pretty, bay. I want to put a big feather in between her ears, not sure how to attach it though. I also heard of decorating an old water bucket and carrying it around like a circus pedestool. Any other creative ideas on how to dress her up?


----------



## winstonsgrl (Jan 22, 2011)

Great idea! I think you should put a red nose on her somehow, I did that when I dressed up a school horse as Rudolf.


----------



## winstonsgrl (Jan 22, 2011)

Great idea. Maybe you can put a red nose on her like a clown. I did that when I dressed a school horse as Rudolf.


----------



## hillree (Dec 30, 2010)

winstonsgrl said:


> Great idea. Maybe you can put a red nose on her like a clown. I did that when I dressed a school horse as Rudolf.


That sounds cute! I feel like I might do that with Bliss for Christmas.  How would you attach the nose?


----------



## winstonsgrl (Jan 22, 2011)

hillree said:


> That sounds cute! I feel like I might do that with Bliss for Christmas.  How would you attach the nose?


You can use the string it comes with and put it around the bridle.


----------



## stingerscricket (Oct 3, 2011)

That would be adorable! Thanks for the idea


----------

